# home made grit



## rottik9 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a few homers, and would like to make grit for their loft.? Any thoughts are welcome.

thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you want healthy birds then not worth it. Just buy a good pigeon grit that has the extra calcium and minerals in it that are good for pigeons and doves.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Grit is one of the cheapest things you can buy for your pigeons and also one the most important.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

rottik9 said:


> I have a few homers, and would like to make grit for their loft.? Any thoughts are welcome.
> 
> thanks


This was a common practice 100 years ago. You will have to look for writings from that period. That being said you will find the work and cost of home made grit make buying commercial pigeon grit the best way to go, as others have said.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

I add ground charcoal to commercial pigeon grit, and sometimes I add canary grit also, which is smaller/finer than pigeon grit. I would love to try adding a ground seashell grit, but it is hard to find.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can buy hi-calcium grit. I mix in some York calcium chips, which are the size of grit, so they take it easily.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, can you find somewhere a block for pigeons like the one in the picture? 

The one I have contains minerals, insoluble (or flint) grit (the small stones which go into the gizzard and help with digestion) and crushed oyster shells (the soluble grit, it dissolves in the digestive system giving bird calcium). That's a good (my pigeons love it) and cheap product (here it costs 3,20 euro).

This is how I give it to my pigeons: I crumble it with a knife; then, as usual there are still some big pieces, I crumble these one with fingers.

I have never read the ancient writing told by rpalmer. Times ago I just found online a recipe for a handmade block for pigeon containing clay, grit, etc. I saved it because it was a curious thing. If you are interested you can ask.


----------

